# Interest group forums > Book Forum > [Article] The New SME HR/IR Toolkit

## BBBEE_CompSpec

Please note those who have already bought the Toolkit will be receiving the amended book within the next three weeks.

*The New Toolkit*

Now available in a six CD/DVD range in the same box. Each individually labelled and the main label on the box. The box has two CDs/DVDs in the front and back inside flaps, with one each side of the middle flap.

The CD/DVD titles:

The S M E Human Resources/Industrial Relations ToolkitThe Management of Unions, Employers' Organizations, Bargaining Councils, and Ministerial/Sectoral DeterminationsThe Hearing or Counseling SessionAll Legislation from Entrance to ExitOccupational Injuries and Diseases in the WorkplaceSkills Development & Employment Equity

The price remains the same.

R460-00 inc Postage and Packaging.

----------

Dave A (19-Nov-09)

----------

